# Could this Tour be anymore boring?



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I've been watching tours since 1983, and this one is a snoozer. I mean it looked like Nibali was riding tempo today and just destroying everyone. Can he at least pretend that he's in pain? He makes comments yesterday like he's not had to push himself yet. Maybe if froome and Contador were there it would be different? Who knows .. Hell, NBC didn't even have coverage on last night. Your thoughts:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ZZzzz.

Is the Vuelta on yet?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep, it is a snoozer. The most exciting stage was the stage on the cobbles, and the next most exciting stage was when the Garmin guy off on a break for 200K came up 10 meters short to the peloton. In terms of excitement, this tour leaves a lot to be desired.

The most interesting thing is that there are a lot of young guys, and lot of French guys, who are proving to be the next wave. But that's a future thing. Right now, it's boring.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

slamy said:


> I mean it looked like Nibali was riding tempo today and just destroying everyone. Can he at least pretend that he's in pain? He makes comments yesterday like he's not had to push himself yet.


I have a feeling we're going to hear claims of tainted lasagna or garlic bread rather soon actually.

Last time I saw someone solo up a mountain that easily with little/no visible effort was F___ Landis.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

It definitely feels A LOT like a baseball or basketball game in "garbage time", doesn't it?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

The GC portion is pretty well wrapped up, but overall I'm enjoying the stage race aspect. I was rooting for VK on his break yesterday, but Tinkoff played it well and RM had a great finish. The interview with Oleg was pretty good post race as well.
No matter what someone will complain, if Sky was still in the race folks would complain about them making it boring as well.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

So the race sucks and announcers suck. No, you guys don't complain about everything.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Hard to watch when the GC winner has made such a lead so early in the race.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

fireplug said:


> Hard to watch when the GC winner has made such a lead so early in the race.


Easy, don't watch it for the GC. The GC is (and has been) the least exciting race in the race anyway, IMHO. Especially in the UCI ProTour men's peloton.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

it's boring if you only are interested in the race for first place. there have been lots of interesting story lines beyond that. even at the front, nibbles at least is taking risks, attacking from 9km, not riding defensively and generally animating the race the best he possibly can. as far as tainted lasagna...whatever.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

It's looong bicycle race guys, what are you hoping for. I'm enjoying it, today was good to see TJ actually act like he was breathing... The attacks on the last few stages have been pretty good...

There does seem to be a disproportionately large amount of whining for a group that is predominately comprised of men. Supposedly some of us should be "hard men" Any way carry on ladies


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Winn said:


> It's looong bicycle race guys, what are you hoping for.


If you ever get the chance, watch a women's race. This year the Tour Tracker races streamed the ladies races for example....You'll actually see racing on a daily basis...not the communal sandbagging of peloton tempo riding only to kill the break as scheduled 10-20km from the end.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad you are seeing the same race I am. He passed on the downhill yesterday, could have sat back and charged up latter on. Jack Bauer had a great and disappointing run as well.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

So who is going to be on the podium besides Nibali?

I enjoyed watching the battle for KOM and second place, third, fourth today.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

for the overall contest, it has just gotten boring in the last 2 days.
up til then, you could have imagined that valverde was waiting for one of the final mtn stages to make his move.

it was only today that he tried, and went up in smoke like a budget blender at a margarita party.

this recent week has seen glimmers of hope from TJ, Rolland, Rodriguez, and others.

yesterday really closed all of that, and today put a ribbon on it.

so, the overall contest has been uneventful, and moved into 'boring' yesterday.

in the past, we have whined that the first week of sprinter stages was boring.

this year, we had a load of excitement in the first week.

for better or for worse, a challenging stage separates the wheat from the chaff, no matter where it comes in the month of july. so, you get boring first week or boring final week. take your pick. inform the organizers soon - 2015 route usually gets announced in october.

today, the contest for second and third got very interesting. Valverde just got displaced, and will have to time-trial himself back to life. His usurpers are themselves in a battle that is as tight as could be.

finally, there is a great possibility that second and third could be decided on the final stage - i have never seen this in my 12 years of watching TdF - that I can recall.

so, the contest for overall winner has gotten boring in the last 2 days.

green jersey got boring a long time ago, as did polka-dot.
young rider has just gotten boring.

overall, i think there have been more good-viewing days than in a typical tour.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Marc said:


> I have a feeling we're going to hear claims of tainted lasagna or garlic bread rather soon actually.
> 
> Last time I saw someone solo up a mountain that easily with little/no visible effort was F___ Landis.


Rumors will eventually be thrown out there. I just started a TdF 2014 doping-specific thread in Doper Forum.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

PJay said:


> Rumors will eventually be thrown out there. I just started a TdF 2014 doping-specific thread in Doper Forum.


"rumors" or "speculation" ? 

are you clear on the difference between those terms?


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I was disappointed with the loss of the Froome, Contador and Talansky but all in all it was enjoyable. I liked the commentators and the countryside was gorgeous as usual. The fight for the remaining podium positions is great. Being of Slovak and Polish ancestry it's been a good race aswell.

Rich


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Exciting Tours in the recent past has ended in scandals, and at times, final GC spots changing months after the race.

I'll admit the race would have been more interesting if Nabali had Froome and Contador to keep an eye on in the Mountains. But what can you do? This year, Nabali was blessed with good form and better luck. Coupled with his team's negative comments on his performance prior to the Tour. I believe this was catalyst that drove him mentally to prove his critics wrong.

Say what you will about this year's race. It sure beats watching 3 weeks of golf for 4 hours a day anytime


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Exciting Tours in the recent past has ended in scandals, and at times, final GC spots changing months after the race.
> 
> I'll admit the race would have been more interesting if Nabali had Froome and Contador to keep an eye on in the Mountains. But what can you do? This year, Nabali was blessed with good form and better luck. Coupled with his team's negative comments on his performance prior to the Tour. I believe this was catalyst that drove him mentally to prove his critics wrong.
> 
> Say what you will about this year's race. It sure beats watching 3 weeks of golf for 4 hours a day anytime


Blessed with better luck and/or better bike handling skills...

The fight for places 2-5 has been interesting (Pinot, Valverde, Bardet then Péraud, Tejay... it's still not decided) so it's not like the bunch is all going tempo until Paris, there is still some attacks and action going on... I think this year has been more interesting to watch than last year and 500x better than 2012...


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

With the time gaps Nibali put down and the loss of Contador and Froom, I kind of thought this thing was done in week 1. Just a flook year that two of the three best riders went down early. However, Niballi looks like he has possibly the form of his lifetime and deserves this win. He showed himself to be worthy when he won in England and controlled the race on the Pave. It has just been his year. Anyway I mostly just read about it, I only watch when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm tired of Team Sky setting tempo up the climbs. BORING.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Lifeless & boring. When the closest thing to "panache" in the peloton is Majka winking at the camera you know the sport is lifeless. Bring back Cipo, Virenque and let them all inject whatever they want.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ditto. Race for podium is exciting - 3 guys within what - 15 seconds?! Two of the top 5 are young guys, and three of them are french!


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

All year Nibali was slower than Contador and Froome ... so if Froome and Contador were still in it, would they be another three or four minutes ahead? It seems to unbelievable how 'easy' Nibali is winning. 

Still, a better tour than last year. I do like that the leader doesn't always have the most support riders up the front with him this year ... not like when Froome would have four guys with him and his challengers would be lucky to have one.

Good tour, I like Nibali and think he makes a good tour winner. I've enjoyed seeing Schleck rise up the rankings and be around on a number of climbs.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Marc said:


> I have a feeling we're going to hear claims of tainted lasagna or garlic bread rather soon actually.
> 
> Last time I saw someone solo up a mountain that easily with little/no visible effort was F___ Landis.


I was thinking Basso in the Giro

Floyd was working, and constantly dumping water on himself.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

chuckice said:


> Lifeless & boring. When the closest thing to "panache" in the peloton is Majka winking at the camera you know the sport is lifeless. Bring back Cipo, Virenque and let them all inject whatever they want.


the battle for 2-6 has been fun
like Valverde trying to attack on a downhill
the battle for the polka dot has been fun

the yellow and green, well they are walk offs

wish TJ hadn't bonked. The TT would have been even more exciting


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this has been an interesting tour. Much better than the years of everyone riding on each other's wheels waiting for someone else to make a move. No formulaic pattern for victory. While the yellow could have sat on wheels all day, he actually showed his dominance. KOM and GC 2-5 is interesting. The TT will decide the podium. 

It is road racing - different kind of excitement than the nfl.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I think it has been amazing. There has been so many shocking developments in the race. The good news is I was hoping Nibali would win the tour and that looks like it's a pretty sure thing at this point. I can hardly wait for the time trial. I was very much disappointed that Cav did not win the first stage and had to drop out with his injury.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> the battle for 2-6 has been fun
> like Valverde trying to attack on a downhill
> the battle for the polka dot has been fun
> 
> ...


Yes due to all of this I've enjoyed watching this years tour very much. Can't wait to see who ends up 2nd thru 5th, and it is great to see all the young riders duking it out!! And if TJ hadn't bonked, well..


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been enjoying thr Tour for thr first time in years. There's no team that has been stomping on everything like Sky has done recently. I agree it's suspicious how easily Nibale has been going on the climbs. Sagan's domination of the green is also getting old. The prospect of him doing this for the next ten years is painful to consider. 
But the race for 2 through 5 has been fun. The polka dot fight has also been a blast. The emergence of French riders is long overdue and maybe we'll see less of Volkler grabbing too much camera time in the future. 
All in all, this Tour has been one of the better ones recently.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

As a fan of pro cycling races, I am enjoying this year's TDF. I've enjoyed the break-away wins. The race to get on the podium (2nd & 3rd) has been and will be exciting. The final TT will always bring some excitement too. 

Of course, I can see where OP was going with this thread though. The battle in the mountain stages for the Yellow jersey was definitely lackluster IMO. Although Froome pretty much had it wrapped up last year around the same time, there was always that excitement that Contador could pull off something special. This year, didn't feel that excitement in the Alps or Pyrenees at all. I am still pulling for TJ to miraculously get into that 3rd slot somehow.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I thought the Big Mig tours were snoozers. Much worse than this. 

And some of the Lance ones were boring too.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

If, then

If this, then that

If not this, then not that

If not this, then that

Logic. The race is what it is based on the who is still riding, and the winner will be determined based on who is still in the race with the best time overall at the end of the time trial. It is what it is. Appreciate it.

Come on guys. Can't you just enjoy the race for what it is? We should be thankful that's it's even being shown on TV. 10 years ago, it wasn't even on American TV. 

No TV announcer for any sports program is perfect. If you don't like the way they are announcing, mute the volume and watch the race with music in the background or in silence. The announcer problem is solved.

Not happy that Contador, Froome, and the Manx Missile crashed out? Root for another rider. The others will bounce back during another race and they will ride another day. Accidents happen in cycling just like auto racing.

Enjoy life, and begin to appreciate what the TdF actually is.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

adjtogo said:


> If, then
> 
> If this, then that
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> the battle for 2-6 has been fun
> like Valverde trying to attack on a downhill
> the battle for the polka dot has been fun
> 
> ...


^Agree! Really, really wish TJ hadn't bonked. And three Frenchmen in the top five 

I'm enjoying the change up this year and expect next year's top GC battle to be back in full swing. I just hope the weather is better next year.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> All year Nibali was slower than Contador and Froome ... so if Froome and Contador were still in it, would they be another three or four minutes ahead?


You can't compare all year. You don't know Nibali's goals. If Nibali was targeting the TdF, then he wasn't pushing it earlier in the year and/or hadn't reached his peak yet.

I don't think Contador would've been a threat if still in it. In the earlier stages he struggled keeping up to Nibali on some of the climbs, where Nibali looked to be barely breathing. Froome... yea he possibly could've put up a challenge.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

adjtogo said:


> Enjoy life, and begin to appreciate what the TdF actually is.


What it is is boring.

I record the live coverage and watch it later. I've been fast forwarding almost all of the stages to the final kilometers, and even then, I speed it along to the end. So little is happening, there's no reason to watch. So no, I can't enjoy the race for what it is. 

Also, 10 years ago, it most certainly was on American TV. Live coverage, just like now.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

You people are inconsolable really. Sheesh!

The stages in England were quite exciting, especially stage 2 with those huge, crazy crowds. Stage 5 on the cobbles was filled with good stuff. The whole first 2 weeks had lots of drama and tension, which may be a bit atypical as it's usually the last week where the most exciting things happen.

Maybe it's boring if you only knew about the pre-race favorites going into the race, and now that a bunch of them are gone you don't know what to do. There's so much more to this race tho. I find it quite interesting to see the new emerging talents, the way the teams change their strategies to either take control of the race or find "success" in other ways.

I'm enjoying the performances of our polka dot hero Majka and the battle for 2nd between the young frenchmen, Valverde, and TJ. I'm actually enjoying watching Nibali put on a grand performance too.

Plus it's simply a beautiful thing to watch. IMO the TDF can be appreciated so much more now with HDTV than it ever could in the past. I always suffer a bit of post-TDF letdown when it's all over.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm enjoying the hell out of it.

I was rooting for Talansky and was really sad to see him wreck out (but seriously, why the heck was he sprinting??)

But, now that he's out, I've happily been rooting for Bardet and Pinot. Watching those young guys ride - holy CRAP. Bardet looks like he's 110 lbs wearing a wool sweater in a lake. But the kid can put out some seriously consistent power. And he's spending so much time fighting on his own. Pinot is doing great and it's awesome to see the two fight it out.

I'm also enjoying the camaraderie in the peloton. Sure, theses guys are rivals, but to see a guy from one team sharing food with a guy from another team (maybe it's tainted beef?) is reassuring that not all sports are filled with arrogant dicks.

I've enjoyed watching spectators get shoulder checked when they step out to take selfies and talk on the phone. (I'd like to think Nibali leaned a little into that hit he gave the chick yesterday). The rider knocking phones out of hands - I was rolling on the floor laughing! I wanted to see him straight up knock an iPad out of some douche's hands, but I was quite content with phones.

Bauer? I mean, holy crap! That dude is my new hero. Screw Jack Bauer from 24, Jack Bauer from Garmin Sharp is WAY better.

--SPOILER--
To see the look on Sagan's face after the wreck inside 3K today? Holy crap. That guy was pissed. He was going for a stage win and I would have put money on him today. But nope. 
/--SPOILER--

The announcers - just white noise. Sometimes enjoyable and informative, mostly just there to keep my ADD from acting up.

And being able to spot Greippel or Jens in a crowd of 100 - Greipel with his goofy smile and Jens with that look of - "I love this but I hate this, but I love this, but I hate this."

If someone is bored watching this, it's because they're just waiting to see what happens at the finish line. So much more goes on and it's what makes the sport great!


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

The classics and mini tours are way more fun to watch than the grand tours. Simple as that.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I thought the Big Mig tours were snoozers. Much worse than this.
> 
> And some of the Lance ones were boring too.


Plus One!
Plus a Dozen!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> ZZzzz.
> 
> Is the Vuelta on yet?


This.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Stage 15 with Bauer the lone survivor of the breakaway getting caught a few seconds before the line?

Epic bicycle racing. Nailbiter to the last moments...I don't know how you can call that boring


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

wgaf about second place.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

chuckice said:


> wgaf about second place.



Normally the guy in second cares a little. Seems to be 3 or 4 guys this year who care...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This Tour would have been much better had Cav, AC and Froome not come to untimely ends. But it has had its moments of drama and Nibali has been an aggressive and worthy wearer of the Yellow Jersey. It isn't his fault that no one can keep up with him.
The TdF is usually worse than the Giro and the Vuelta and so it has proved this year.

We've learnt a few things: Sagan isn't quite as good as everyone (and he himself} thought, Porte is not the "Real Deal" and Kittel is a flat track bully.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I've enjoyed it so far. I'm just watching each stage as a race on it's own and how the stages are won, who is in the break and how long they can keep the break because it's pretty certain who is going to win. It would have been much better with Contador, just love watching that man pedal up the mountains, and to see what Talansky was made of, but hey, it is what it is.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

today's stage was great
well played by Garmin and awesome finish by the Honey Badger


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That is why they invite Europcar every year… they add a little action between each yawn. They never seem to win much, but they would like to die trying.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> today's stage was great
> well played by Garmin and awesome finish by the Honey Badger


I was so happy for him and the team after that heart wrenching ride by Bauer.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I've enjoyed seeing some riders who would normally be flogging themselves for their team leader get a few moments of glory.

Loved to see Mick Rogers get a stage win, for example. Superb tactics on Rogers' part for the win, and just that one story made the Tour worth it for me.

But there have been others--Jack Bauer comes to mind, who would have likely been consumed in their role as domestiques and not had a chance to fly. So other than the race for yellow that was settled fairly early (although there were times when Astana looked less than invincible) the rest of the Tour has been great IMO.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

This was a great Tour:
- Kittel kicking ass on the first few stages. Some of the greatest sprinting since Cav in his prime.
- Sagan always getting second. It became comical.
- Break / solo drama - Rogers, Martin, Majka, Naverdauskas, Kadri, Bauer etc. Heartbreak, victory. Just awesome.
- Carnage on the cobbles. Watching tiny GC guys get their bones rattled was an amazing sight.
- Return of the French. I feel like French cycling has finally been vindicated post-Festina. All of the things French riders and the French press were saying about doping in the peloton were dismissed as sour grapes at the time, now seem probably true.
- Der Panzerwagen in his prime. Watching Martin blow apart several peloton on his own was pretty amazing. Also, that's one of the most dominant TT's in Tour history.
- Cheng Ji: the most unique lantern rouge in history. He's pretty funny in interviews and the amount of time he's lost is almost comical.
- Never say die. Machado. Talansky. Acevedo. Froome starting a cobbled stage on a broken wrist. Contador making time on the peloton with a broken leg. This Tour is exhibit A that pro bike riders are some of the toughest athletes in the world.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I've really enjoyed this tour as well. they've minimized the flat stages, adding the climbs in the Vosges made for some great racing. Every stage has been raced hard from the opening gun. If you look back, most TdF are decided as far as the yellow by the end of week two anyway. This year, less domination by a single team and each stage has been more of a free for all. Remember when Acqua e Sapone would set up the sprint train, reel in the breakaway, and then deposit Cipo 150 m from the line for the sprint. Cipo was/is a great personality but not exciting racing. (yes I realize Cipo was never much of a factor in the TdF but you get the point) I'll hope for closer GC battles in the next few years but will definitely take this year's race over several editions of the past 15 years.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the opposite. I think Contador (had he not crashed) would have totally made a race out of it and make Nibali suffer, and probably would have gained a lot of 2min that he lost on stage 5 back and then some - as we know now, Tinkoff was the strongest team in this years Tour. But Froome - I think he is delicate and would have cracked when going got tough (just like Porte cracked on la Planche des Belles Filles)- Contador is more of a complete, racing racer with great intuition who can improvise and gain time in many race scenarios. Froome is more of a robotic racer - "look at your stem while pedaling at 110rpm at 400W for an hour while sticking elbows outward and titling the head awkwardly" kind of racer.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Majka winking at the camera in the way to winning the toughest climbing stage of the tour.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Froome looked OK dropping Contador like a stone last year on Ventoux or attacking Cobo a couple of years ago at the Vuelta....



55x11 said:


> I think the opposite. I think Contador (had he not crashed) would have totally made a race out of it and make Nibali suffer, and probably would have gained a lot of 2min that he lost on stage 5 back and then some - as we know now, Tinkoff was the strongest team in this years Tour. But Froome - I think he is delicate and would have cracked when going got tough (just like Porte cracked on la Planche des Belles Filles)- Contador is more of a complete, racing racer with great intuition who can improvise and gain time in many race scenarios. Froome is more of a robotic racer - "look at your stem while pedaling at 110rpm at 400W for an hour while sticking elbows outward and titling the head awkwardly" kind of racer.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

you have been watching since 1983 and THIS one is boring?
What about last year (remember that, Froome staring at his stem)? What about Wiggins the year before? No complaints there? Lance and US Postal dominance era - that was exciting for you?

Also, you have been watching since 1983 and the ONLY thing you still focus on is who is on top spot in GC?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm very much enjoying it.

Yes indeedy.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

spade2you said:


> So the race sucks and announcers suck. No, you guys don't complain about everything.


I don't complain about posters that complain.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It's been great if you watch for things other than just the GC. I've watched every stage for the first time in years. I didn't like the Contador/Schleck, Wiggins, Fromme years, but I've found each stage pretty entertaining.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

adjtogo said:


> If, then
> 
> If this, then that
> 
> ...


Thanks for this great advice. I never realized I could mute the volume.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think this tour was excellent to illustrate one key things. Now I will mention "him". Yes he was doped to the gills, so was Ullrich, et all. What made the difference between the dopers however was that "he" almost never had a mechanical, crash or got caught behind one in the peleton and stopped by the carnage. People tend to miss that

This year the exact opposite happened to many hopefuls in DRAMATIC fashion. My top 4 were Tee Jay, Nibali, Fromme and Contador. Froome and Contador both broke things in crashes. Pretty sure hitting the deck 5 times had something to do with Tee Jay's one bad day in the mountains. If he wasn't in race and "heal" mode at the same time he could have responded to Movistar's attack better.

Yes the Tour is about fitness, drive, equipment. However it is a damn harsh mistress because luck also plays a HUGE part. You can make SOME of your own luck, but not all.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I was happy to see the awards ceremony was much more dignified than last year. The 2013 twilight euro trash light show during the awards presentation was over the top.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I just got back from church and watched the final hour or so of the final stage - yet again an un-boring stage! Peraud caught up in a crash as the field leaves him at 30 MPH! Martin having a mechanical and getting right back to the front to help be a lead-out man! Kittel in first could have been predicted, and Sagan in seventh or whatever also could have been predicted.

The only thing I missed - has Cheng finished yet?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

You found it boring. Lemond called it a Very Good Tour de France.
I think it was so exciting that it was all too much for all the main contendors of the race, at which point most went home.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Boring? No way. The race is not just about who wears yellow at the end. If it was, there is no way the race even exists. All those fans lining the roads? That isn't about who wears yellow at the end. It is about the beauty of the sport - which is really why the doping crap is such a killer, as it serves to reduce the race to being about the yellow jersey at the end. 

I loved it all. Without the pre-race faves the focus was MUCH more on the rest of what goes on and I thought that made the coverage better.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

Marc said:


> If you ever get the chance, watch a women's race. This year the Tour Tracker races streamed the ladies races for example....You'll actually see racing on a daily basis...not the communal sandbagging of peloton tempo riding only to kill the break as scheduled 10-20km from the end.


Not slamming women's racing but it strikes me as rather boring across the board, especially if used in this discussion. Every single race- irrespective of the terrain-is predictable in that Marianne Vos will win. It's simply a matter of who will make her work for it.

I thought this year's Tour was awesome. One just needs to recognize the inherent value of battles for things other than first.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> I was happy to see the awards ceremony was much more dignified than last year. The 2013 twilight euro trash light show during the awards presentation was over the top.


I thought the light show thingy last year was pretty cool, but was also glad they didn't try to,repeat or top it this year. That could easily have turned into "let's make it glitzier every year" a la Super Bowl halftime show.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

badge118 said:


> Pretty sure hitting the deck 5 times had something to do with Tee Jay's one bad day in the mountains. If he wasn't in race and "heal" mode at the same time he could have responded to Movistar's attack better.


Tejay blamed a "rookie mistake" on his part for his one bad day. He didn't eat right on the off day and said it was all about his nutrition.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Rokh On said:


> Tejay blamed a "rookie mistake" on his part for his one bad day. He didn't eat right on the off day and said it was all about his nutrition.


Yes, nutrition is key.

I always perform best on the bike if there's a cheeseburger and beer promised at the end of a ride


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Rokh On said:


> Tejay blamed a "rookie mistake" on his part for his one bad day. He didn't eat right on the off day and said it was all about his nutrition.


I am sure that was a factor too. That said I know from experience what nursing just bumps and bruises while working hard can do from humping a full combat load after getting banged up by my own stupidity and bad luck. Your body is burning energy healing those bumps, bruises and abrasions so you have less energy to use to do what you have to do. Ranger candy (800mg motrins) only go so far.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> That is why they invite Europcar every year… they add a little action between each yawn. They never seem to win much, but they would like to die trying.


Without the Europcar and FDJ riders, the Tour would have been more mundane for sure. The French have some exciting young riders.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To me, the grand tours are always fascinating and involving. To my eyes, there's a lot more to the tours than just watching a handful of marquee riders battle for various jerseys. There's a larger narrative afoot (okay, awheel). Luck plays a significant part. The venue is the big wide world, not a sterile arena where every contingency can be dealt with; and the contest is long enough to guarantee that unforeseen situations will happen. Stars arise from nowhere. There's no guarantee that a major contender, no matter how talented or prepared, will survive the journey. It's madness. It's life. Played out in some very pretty locales.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Rokh On said:


> Tejay blamed a "rookie mistake" on his part for his one bad day. He didn't eat right on the off day and said it was all about his nutrition.


There was another Yank who said something similar - abt doing poorly because he decided to skip the feed zone. Now, what was the name of that young whipper-snapper...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

nsfbr said:


> Boring? No way. The race is not just about who wears yellow at the end. If it was, there is no way the race even exists. All those fans lining the roads? That isn't about who wears yellow at the end. It is about the beauty of the sport - which is really why the doping crap is such a killer, as it serves to reduce the race to being about the yellow jersey at the end.
> 
> I loved it all. Without the pre-race faves the focus was MUCH more on the rest of what goes on and I thought that made the coverage better.


They have all the other stuff because they want to make sure the Tour is not boring. Too bad that all the other stuff fails most years. The Tour was not boring this year, but it was mediocre. On top of that it was a major and massive disappointment because the best riders (Cav., Froome and Contador, among others) crashed out. I've never been as disenchanted with a Tour as I was this year. At the end of the day it really is about the yellow jersey and that part was boring. All the other stuff raised from boring to mediocre.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't think it's been boring. sure, the sprint stages are, but I feel that way about all sprint stages until the last 10k. Time trials too, like watching paint dry, unless it's a mountain TT. But the thing I love about Nibali(please, don't you and Sagan be dopers) is that even in yellow, he'll go out and attack, even when he doesn't have too, when he can just sit on wheels and ride to the end. Sagan does the same. Nibali saw his chance early in Britain and went for it, when no one else would. And then he rode the cobbles like a master because he studied and prepared for them, while everyone else was falling all over the road. 

Valverde did finally try at last(should have been doing that every chance he had), but the only real animators among the rest of the GC leaders have been the French guys, Pinot, Bardet and Piraud. And a lot of that is just cause they want to be the first Frenchman. The rest of them are like Tejay("well, if I sense some weakness in my opponents, I _might_ try to do something, but I'm sitting here in sixth, so I don't want to jeopardize my high placing"). 

Jesus Christ, crash and burn. Give it hell, go all out for the win, and if you crack and finish 35th, so what? At least you tried, and didn't just follow wheels all day hoping the guys in front of you would fall off their bikes, or start crapping their bibs in front of you. Too many GC guys ride with this attitude, and _that's_ what makes for seemingly boring racing. No one's afraid of risking all for the chance at winning. Nibali is though. What if he had cracked on any one of those stage winning breaks he did? All he had to do was stay with the peloton until the finish. But he went anyway.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

boring? 

this edition of the TdF was actually quite entertaining...

crashes, weather, cobbles, stupid spectators getting hammered, big names dropping out, first Chinese rider, Jens last race, some Americans doing fairly well...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> boring?
> 
> this edition of the TdF was actually quite entertaining...
> 
> crashes, weather, cobbles, stupid spectators getting hammered, big names dropping out, first Chinese rider, Jens last race, some Americans doing fairly well...


And, it seemed like there were more attacks. Not the usual marking each other being afraid to lose your place. I'm sure a lot more guys thought they had a chance to move up to the podium.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

One of the least boring Tours I've ever seen. Cobbles, crashes, non boring first week, young French riders, Jack Bauer. If you didn't like this Tour, I'd just stop watching, it's not going to ever get much more exciting than this one was.


----------

